# Lump charcoal Goldmine



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I had ta go into work earlier. (which screwed up my 2 days off, made it 1 day off) But as things would have it... I saw this old meskins truck parked on the side of the road that had a sign that said 100% mesquite charcoal... Naturally I almost ran 2 other vehicles off the road trying to get over and check it out... I checked out what he had and asked how much... He didn't speeky no englis but I gathered 50 lbs for 10.00.. Load me up... Unmarked white bag, huge chunks, real mesquite, what a deal.. I'll update on the snap crackle ,pop thing in a bit..
I guess there always something to look forward to even tho work is killin me right now.....








Telephone rd. just south of 610.. parkin lot..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is the test.. I needed a burnout on Bubba anyway so I loaded it up by just dumping out of the bag instead of hand picking pieces.. Lit it with the mapp torch and hit it with the blow dryer for a few seconds to get it going good... Within 15 minutes I am crankin out over 400 degree's and no smoke...
It responds very well and I havent heard even pop since lit... BY FAR THE BEST LUMP I HAVE USED..
I will be going back tomorrow with fingers crossed hopeing he's there... I'm going to ge his # and see if I can get a bulk deal... here are the pics..








Lighting it








hitting it with blow dryer








no smoke at 250 thru 400


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Dang JQ, I`ve known about his place for over a year now. Never thought about
posting it. I`m just down the street from the guy.

Called the daytime dispatcher at home and he said the guy is usually there during the week in
the evening time. He gets off work at 4-4:30 and the guy is there selling the charcoal.
Also, across the street from where he parks is a damaged goods store (canned goods etc) and they also sell 
charcoal by the box for low prices.


----------



## 2reel (Apr 15, 2010)

*Charcoal*

This guy advertises on craigslist,ph# is provided on his ad. Hope info helps


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Sure wish I could find somebody like that on my side of town. I've been getting the lump stuff at Academy and it is very inconsistent. One bag will be great and the next bag will be half little pebble size pieces.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I got to go check that out next weekend. That should work just fine in my Primo Kamado. True Value in Friendswood has 20lb bags of Wicked Good charcoal. That is some of the best I have ever used. Worth a try for sure.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

where is that stuff comming from?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

MarshJr. said:


> where is that stuff comming from?


Dunno . . . but I sure could use some of it . . . prob not 50 lbs., but sumt'n. . . wg


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

manintheboat said:


> I got to go check that out next weekend. That should work just fine in my Primo Kamado. True Value in Friendswood has 20lb bags of Wicked Good charcoal. That is some of the best I have ever used. Worth a try for sure.


 I've been using the B AND B lump from academy.. It great stuff as well..
I really have to admit, i've heard nothing good about wicked good.. A lot of folks find plywood and rocks in it.. I went by there again today at noon and he wasn't there.. 
Granpa ,, you are talkin about telephone rd. south of 610 about 3 blocks down on the right... correct????


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, I think that`s where it is. I`m North of 610 on Telephone ,right across from the Tel-Wink Grill. I`ve never gotten charcoal from the guy nor have I been to the
damaged goods store. All i got from the guy at work was that it`s about 1-3 blocks
on the right and the store is across the street.
Guy at work says the charcoal man is there in the evenings. I was planning on finding him and buying a bag this Sat. before work.
Maybe you went there too early today. I speak a little Spanish so if here`sc there on Sat, I `ll get the lowdown on times and where he gets the charcoal at.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

grandpa cracker said:


> Yes, I think that`s where it is. I`m North of 610 on Telephone ,right across from the Tel-Wink Grill. I`ve never gotten charcoal from the guy nor have I been to the
> damaged goods store. All i got from the guy at work was that it`s about 1-3 blocks
> on the right and the store is across the street.
> Guy at work says the charcoal man is there in the evenings. I was planning on finding him and buying a bag this Sat. before work.
> Maybe you went there too early today. I speak a little Spanish so if here`sc there on Sat, I `ll get the lowdown on times and where he gets the charcoal at.


 Cool.. I have a tun of Bubba buddies and egg heads that would like some..


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

grandpa cracker said:


> .......,right across from the *Tel-Wink Grill.*


Man that brings back a flood of memories. I used to eat there regularly when I was single. It sucked being single....except the part about hunted and fished every waking moment. Then it's not so bad!!!

Got me a Mexikin wife now. Bet I can get 100# for the same price as 50. :wink:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is the final pic of the test... It burned completely and left very little ash.. Great stuff, never popped or snaped even at high temps... I give it the JQ feild test thumbs up...:wink:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

just bought a sack of the HEB mesquite lump for my big green egg, tried it last night good stuff as well.

i can sure use some from this guy if anyone ever has another sighting for a run, i 'm pretty far away


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

there is usually a van sitting in front of the hispanic meat/grocery store on college in south houston that sells bags like that. there is also a house on randolph just north of spencer in pasadena that usually has a bag at the mailbox for sale as well.


----------



## TOPHAND (Jun 29, 2009)

IT IS MESQUITE HE GETS IN MEXICO, I BOUGHT SOME FROM HIM


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I've been using the B AND B lump from academy.. It great stuff as well..
> I really have to admit, i've heard nothing good about wicked good.. A lot of folks find plywood and rocks in it.. I went by there again today at noon and he wasn't there..
> Granpa ,, you are talkin about telephone rd. south of 610 about 3 blocks down on the right... correct????


that is the first bad thing I have ever heard. I finished my first bag yesterday. Huge chunks, not any powder. No foreign items. Very good charcoal in my opinion. I have another bag that I will open soon and will see how consistent it is.

B & B can be good if it hasn't been handled 100 times to where all you get are tiny, broken up pieces.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

You must have the wicked good competition... its good stuff.. the regular is iffy....


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

nope. I have the weekend warrior blend.


----------

